# How rare are Fiber Goats?



## MrsCountryChick (Sep 1, 2010)

It wouldn't have to be an Angora or even a registered goat, just a good fiber goat..... but I can't even come across ANY in my area. Not even an ad or posting for a mix breed fiber goat like a Pygora. Is this common in other areas? Are they really that rare to come across?


----------



## mistee (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure how rare but I too would like a few! I make reborn dolls and use mohair for their hair and would be easier to raise my own then pay $50 for 1/2 ounce of hair,,

Does anyone know how soft pygora hair is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe it depends on your area. I could pretty easily find one in my area.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 1, 2010)

I've found them to be pretty hit and miss...some areas are lousy w/ them, others you just can't seem to find one.  
We're in a 'pretty few and far between' area, but my friend in MI says they're all over her area...just 2 hours away.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 19, 2019)

MrsCountryChick said:


> It wouldn't have to be an Angora or even a registered goat, just a good fiber goat..... but I can't even come across ANY in my area. Not even an ad or posting for a mix breed fiber goat like a Pygora. Is this common in other areas? Are they really that rare to come across?


I have a rare bloodline of Spanish Goat called "Morefield" Spanish goat. There's not more than 200 or so left and I have 10 of them. My herdsire is so rare that he has DNA saved in a rare heritage breed conservatory in Rhode Island and I purchased him from this conservatory and had him transported to our farm in Tennessee. He has massive amounts of cashmere. I also have 9 of these Morefield Spanish does and their cashmere is very very soft. We currently just let them naturally shed the cashmere and the wild birds use it in their nests. We are currently gathering information about cashmere production and may in the future get into this aspect of goat production. Visit www.facebook.com/calfeefarms and www.calfeefarms.net for more info.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2019)

goatboy1973 said:


> I have a rare bloodline of Spanish Goat called "Morefield" Spanish goat. There's not more than 200 or so left and I have 10 of them. My herdsire is so rare that he has DNA saved in a rare heritage breed conservatory in Rhode Island and I purchased him from this conservatory and had him transported to our farm in Tennessee. He has massive amounts of cashmere. I also have 9 of these Morefield Spanish does and their cashmere is very very soft. We currently just let them naturally shed the cashmere and the wild birds use it in their nests. We are currently gathering information about cashmere production and may in the future get into this aspect of goat production. Visit www.facebook.com/calfeefarms and www.calfeefarms.net for more info.


Could you brush them and collect the cashmere?


----------

